# End-to-End record attempt



## Ian H (23 Jul 2022)

Christina Murray is attempting to break Christine Mackenzie's record (set last year) this weekend. She was 15 mins up on her schedule when we saw her North of Exeter.


----------



## Ian H (23 Jul 2022)

260 miles and an hour up on schedule.


----------



## tribanjules (23 Jul 2022)

Anywhere keeping a live tracker I can check please ?


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jul 2022)

Tracker
https://maps.findmespot.com/s/D37H#live/assets


----------



## tribanjules (23 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> Tracker
> https://maps.findmespot.com/s/D37H#live/assets



Cheers how do I tell if + or - ? !!


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jul 2022)

tribanjules said:


> Cheers how do I tell if + or - ? !!


I've not yet found a schedule, but people who know are commenting on Twitter here. 
https://twitter.com/2137Lejog


----------



## Ian H (23 Jul 2022)

Sea of vapours said:


> I've not yet found a schedule, but people who know are commenting on Twitter here.
> https://twitter.com/2137Lejog



This is the one for stats: https://twitter.com/BethanNowell
The tracker updating is very patchy at the moment.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jul 2022)

North of Kendal and about 40 mins up on schedule.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2022)

This was posted 30 mins ago.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2022)

Now in Scotland (Lockerbie)


----------



## Sea of vapours (24 Jul 2022)

She's making very good progress against plan and previous actuals. This is at or near Lockerbie.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2022)

Looks like Shap was slower than anticipated, but she's got a handy buffer to use.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jul 2022)

Crossing the Forth now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Jul 2022)

I guess most people following will have seen this, but here's the schedule

View: https://twitter.com/2137Lejog/status/1551233410089291778?t=3_TrH9_XcTCmCu3flitLXw&s=19


----------



## Ian H (24 Jul 2022)

The tracker appears to be behaving itself now. When we were checking it wasn't any use. We positioned ourselves at the top of a hill with a good view down the road, so we wouldn't get caught out.
She is doing really well against a stunning ride by Christine MacKenzie last year.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jul 2022)

Storming up past Pitlochry now.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jul 2022)

Email from Brian at the RRA says - _Just phoned Bridget and Chris had just crested A9 Summit at 21:55. Had some rain and a change of clothes. Going well. Still about an hour up._
I think she's going to do it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jul 2022)

Incredible effort, but


View: https://twitter.com/2137Lejog/status/1551443896810586112


----------



## Ian H (25 Jul 2022)

So close. It was a very credible attempt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2022)

Poor weather overnight and abandoned


----------



## T4tomo (25 Jul 2022)

Poor thing, it must have been horrendous as that's only about 80 miles to go, so not a decision you would take lightly at that point.


----------



## Ian H (18 Aug 2022)

Michelle Lee, Royal Dean Forest CC, is starting an attempt this Saturday.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> Michelle Lee, Royal Dean Forest CC, is starting an attempt this Saturday.



They're like London buses. 

But not in all respects.


----------



## T4tomo (18 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> They're like London buses.
> 
> But not in all respects.



I would hope she is marginally more aerodynamic!


----------



## Ian H (20 Aug 2022)

Approaching Exeter, up on schedule. Tracker: https://share.garmin.com/3TPD9
I shall grab my clipboard and head out in a mo.


----------



## Ian H (20 Aug 2022)

Going strongly a few hours ago.


----------



## Ian H (21 Aug 2022)

She abandoned early this morning at 290 miles - "cold, sickness, and a puncture".


----------



## T4tomo (22 Aug 2022)

Ian H said:


> She abandoned early this morning at 290 miles - "cold, sickness, and a puncture".



That's a shame, was it wet down in the SW overnight? I assume the sickness bit was key, as the other two are fixable!!


----------

